# Extremely basic recipe



## ThePrepDerp (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey, the derp here being a derp. I hope I'm not though because I started cooking a great new dish, I can list it in a solid sentence!
*15-20 dandelions, 
*1 pack of simple sugar
*1 pack of simple salt
Now take it all, start a fire and roast. Pretty good I think. 


"I don't have an inspiring quote, what are you thinking?" 
-My Grandfather


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Does your mom know you are the internet?


----------

